# 3mnth old rams spawning! lol...



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Well this is just ridiculous My german Blue ram fry are about an inch now and they are spawning. they are TINY compared to there parents lol i didnt even know this was possible at this age. they are spawning in the grow out tank with 14 other individuals. I noticed something going on when i seen the females spawning tube and the males tube so i watched and they were aggressive to the others and swam back to a rock and continued to clean lol.. These fish are machines.

Note. they have laid about 18 eggs so far and the female is still fat .

By the way none of the eggs will live considering they are from the same spawn. and i don't want to inbreed them anymore then they are.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Inbreeding is actually less of a problem than most people think but itd be hard for any fry to survive in a community setting anyways. Cichlids will often do that though and surprise you with how small they are when they first spawn. Either way, it's a sign you're treating them right!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

lol...live food.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

yeah i guess i am treating them right, i already know they were going to be eaten considering i have cories i was just saying i would personally raise them myself lol. live food indeed, .


----------



## slobodan (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi Tropicana,

What do you feed you fry?
I have problem with my Rams. They are healthy and well, they breed about every few weeks so I'm sure everything is right for them but I can't get fry going. Whatever fry I manage to save they don't suvive.
I've just got 15 of them left and I'm feeding them mirco worms but they all seem to dye with empty belly. There are few that I can tell they are feedin on micro worms but out of 15 five are already gone and 3 more probably on it's way because they don't seem to eat.

Thanks..


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey Slobodan, I have been feeding my Ram fry Baby brine shrimp right from the start. I have a batch of about 100 fry that are doing well since day one strictly on bbs. I have had difficulty with other males which seemed to produce weak fry though. I found this out after getting a new male i had almost all eggs hatch and survive. 

I had 15 survive from the first male overall 

with the new male i had 150 hatch and 100 survive.

I also hatch new brine shrimp all the time for them too.


----------



## slobodan (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi Tropicana,

Thanks for the reply. It helps a lot since I'm getting frustrated here. 
How much smaller then mw does it get and they don't seem to eat.
Well I have another male and female and expecting them to breed any time soon. By the way, out of 15 I believe when I get home tonight none will be left.  
I fed them brine shrimps last night and 6 seem to be eating but this morning just didn't look good. We will see tonight..


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

thats a bummer, it does take a while to learn about breeding rams though, only now after 3 months am i able to rear a large batch of fry lol. It is very rewarding though, i have 2 fry which i am going to keep because they look amazing compared to the store bought lol. the female has a lot more darker and gold tones and the male has amazing fin elongation on his dorsal fin and pelvic fins. i cant wait to see what i am going to get out of the 100 i am now growing . 

Next time they spawn wait one night then remove the eggs the next day. i always have done this to insure they are fertilized. I dont know your methods for the fry tank but i put an air stone under the spawning log or stone and then keep the tamp at 84 using the parents water. 

lol anyways Good luck


----------



## Jonathan (Oct 16, 2009)

Congrats on your Ram spawning. What are you planning on doing with the fry?


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

oh thanks these fry will die due to natural predation but the parents of them were a batch of fry which i have grown from my original pair lol. i have raised about 18 fry to adolescents.


----------

